# Poor poor rat!



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I was looking at craigslist for ratties needing homes and... this poor rat!

the "cage" included looks horribly ventilated, as well as extremely small. MY gosh that poor boy.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh god, that's horrendous! I wish i could have him, he's in need of a nice bige clean cage and toys and cuddles :'( Poor baby x


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I wish I could too, but sadly I only have intact girls and don't have the extra money to get them spayed  That poor poor boy.


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Neutering him is always an option. I hope someone takes him in soon.


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

QueenBea said:


> I wish I could too, but sadly I only have intact girls and don't have the extra money to get them spayed  That poor poor boy.


Why not neuter him?
I hope he finds a great home, none the less.


----------



## Lize (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh no.. That's horrible


----------



## Tedology (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm sorry, but that's terribly inhumane. How somebody could do that and then photograph it is beyond me.

"Cage included." Uh no thanks. You can keep the cage.


----------



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

Tedology said:


> I'm sorry, but that's terribly inhumane. How somebody could do that and then photograph it is beyond me.
> 
> "Cage included." Uh no thanks. You can keep the cage.


Haha yeah. Cage not needed. Since I need another boy, I would consider getting him, but I live literally across the country.


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

Ugh, that looks awful. That poor rat... how can it not occur to this person that this is no way to keep an animal? His tail looks filthy too. And what's being used for bedding in that cage... dirty leaves?


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

mm that's true. I'll talk to some family.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah I'm thinking about it. However my family isn't really on board.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I can't even tell what that "Cage" is? Yeah, I asked some questions about him and I hope my family can support me getting him possibly.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

God those leaves...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Please don't post classified links just to bash them. If you'd like to post a link to a rat in need, feel free to use the sticky in the Adoption Center, but please leave out the negative comments.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh, very sorry. Anyone who sees this please refrain from attacking the owner! I wasn't thinking about that. apologies. I won't post a link next time.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah... I mean, I do like to think that our community is above harassing the posters of ads like that, but... you never know. Doing it behind their back doesn't make it okay either - we wouldn't talk like that about pictures a member posted on the forum.

I have even seen people (breeders, mostly) sign up just to reply to threads where they were talked about in a negative manner. Actually had one threaten to sue for libel/slander not too long ago!

We also don't even know if that was the rat's full time cage - it could've just been something to keep them in (it was a small aquarium btw) to take photos or during cage cleaning. Wishful thinking, but... best not to judge or jump to conclusions, and just help out in any way we can.


----------

